# [X] Plus de X après emerge world [Résolu]

## Naoli

Bonjour à tous...

Décidément, la Gentoo, c'est déprimant  :Sad:  Bon, ça vient sûrement de moi, mais j'ai encore eu un problème avec ma Gentoo.

Suite à un emerge -Duv world qui a du être arrêté au milieu, lorsque j'ai rebooté, gnome n'a pas voulu se lancer ("votre session a duré moins de 10 secondes, etc, etc"), et gdm refusait de revenir à l'écran de choix de session gnome/kde. Bon   :Confused: 

Alors j'ai fini le emerge world en console en me disant que peut-être il y avait un truc qu'il devait finir avant ça. Le emerge terminé et un reboot plus tard, toujours la même chose. J'ai donc voulu, avant vous embêter, tenter de m'en sortir moi-même. Autrement dit, en réinstallant X.

Sombre idée qui ne me prendra plus je pense, car depuis que j'ai désemergé X puis réemergé, évidemment, ça ne fonctionne plus. Je m'explique :

Lorsque je lance X (je passe sous silence les précédentes et multiples tentatives), j'ai l'erreur suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module 'bitmap' (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module 'pcidata' (module does not exist, 0)

 

Le truc, c'est que dans mon xorg.conf, je n'ai pas de modules bitmap ou pcidata....Assez étrange, n'est-il pas ? 

Mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen  0       "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

#  Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     4

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     8

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     15

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     16

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     24

#EndSubSection

EndSection 

```

En souvenir d'un vieux post  où j'avais déjà eu un problème, j'ai tenté de remplacer nvidia par nv,  mais non. J'ai également vérifié que nvidia-settings avait bien été emergé, et mon package.keywords contient :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
> 
> media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86
> ...

 

------------

Architecture : (x86) Pentium 4, carte graphique nvidia gforce 6600 GT.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Y a t-il quelque chose dans /usr/lib/modules

```

ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules" 

```

Cela correspond au répertoire des modules pour xorg. J'ai eu ce genre de problème lors la migration de xorg 6.9 vers 7

Quel est la version de Xorg

----------

## GaMeS

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cela correspond au répertoire des modules pour xorg. J'ai eu ce genre de problème lors la migration de xorg 6.9 vers 7
> 
> Quel est la version de Xorg

 

Je continue aussi en demandant ton make.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Mon xorg.conf :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Section "Files"
> 
>  RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"
> ...

 

Essaie peut-être de mettre ces deux lignes en commentaire ...

----------

## Naoli

Merci à vous trois.

Alors, après avoir  commenté 

 *Quote:*   

> RgbPath "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"
> 
> ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules" 

 

et décommenté glx (ça, c'est X qui me l'a demandé), et relancé startx puis /etc/init.d/xdm start, j'ai à nouveau ce que j'avais avant de réemerger X : un écran bleu avec une montre qui tourne, et pis rien qui se passe...   :Mad: 

Une idée ? Merci de votre aide.

-----------

Mon make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ...

 

--------------

Le /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## titoucha

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> et décommenté glx (ça, c'est X qui me l'a demandé), et relancé startx puis /etc/init.d/xdm start, j'ai à nouveau ce que j'avais avant de réemerger X : un écran bleu avec une montre qui tourne, et pis rien qui se passe...  
> 
> 

 

Il faut lancer soit startx soit /etc/init.d/xdm mais pas les deux à la suite, dans ton cas je lancerais plutôt xdm.

----------

## kwenspc

Tu as fais l'etc-update après ton emerge world?  y a pas mal de fichiers dans /etx/X11 qui changent selon les mises à jour

----------

## ghoti

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> et décommenté glx (ça, c'est X qui me l'a demandé)

 

Ca m'avait échapé mais avec nvidia, il faut également commenter la ligne "load dri"

[EDIT] A ben non, tiens : après vérification, il semblerait que ce ne soit plus nécessaire, contrairement à ce qui figure toujours dans la doc   :Confused: 

----------

## Naoli

Ok alors j'ai bien fait etc-update (d'ailleurs, est-ce qu'un reboot peut faire office de etc-update ?) et j'ai tenté de lancer /etc/init.d/xdm start sans le startx : la seule config du xorg.conf qui fonctionne (façon de parler) c'est avec dri et glx commentés et    driver "nvidia".

Bref, j'obtient toujours la même chose : un écran bleu (mais pas le bleu moche des consoles 4 couleurs : un beau bleu me faisant penser à du 16 millions de couleurs) et une horloge qui tourne, et pis rien. Elle tourne elle tourne l'horloge, mais c'est tout.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je me demande si le problème vient de X et pas de gdm ou autre...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fb99

non en fait le etc-update sert à mettre à jour les fichiers de conf et les init en gros tout ce qui se trouve dans /etc/, donc lorsqu'un programme à des modif ou en nécessite ou alors créée un fichier de conf différent du tiens demande ce que tu veux en faire. (attention avec etc-update ne pas faire -5 sans savoir ce que tu fais, sinon regarde dans les howtos, il y avait un truc sur ça + penser dispatch.conf.).

sinon ptre que (xorgcfg, xorgconfig) pourrait te guider.

Juste 2 questions.

- en quoi consistaient environ tes mise à jour ?

- quels paquets n'a pas réussi à s'emerger, as-tu réglé le problème et emerger les paquets restants ?

[EDIT]: TIP etc-update voilà

----------

## Naoli

Hey, merci pour ce EDIT. En effet, j'ai bien fait un etc-update suivi d'un -3.

En fait, j'avoue ma totale ignorance sur le sujet, j'ai donc tappé -3 au feeling...  :Sad:  (Existe-t-il un post où sont regroupées toutes les commandes à faire avec précaution ?  :Smile: )

Lors du emerge, y'avait des paquets de gnome (notamment le volume-manager) et des kde-base, en tout je ne sais pas une trentaine de fichiers peut-être, mais je ne sais plus tout. Et l'emerge ne s'est pas stoppé de lui-même, c'est moi qui l'ait arrété avec un CTRL + C. il me semblait que ça ne posait pas de problème, et qu'emerge savait reprendre où il en était.

----------

## titoucha

Tu m'as l'air d'avoir fait pas mal de choses au pif. Je serais tenté de te dire de faire un emerge -e world si tu ne sais plus vraiment ce que tu as fait avant, ça remettra les chose en ordre.

Par contre je te conseille d'utiliser la commande dispatch-conf à la place de etc-update, elle est nettement plus conviviale.

----------

## boozo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Hey, merci pour ce EDIT. En effet, j'ai bien fait un etc-update suivi d'un -3.
> 
> En fait, j'avoue ma totale ignorance sur le sujet, j'ai donc tappé -3 au feeling...  (Existe-t-il un post où sont regroupées toutes les commandes à faire avec précaution ? )
> 
> (snip)

 

Alzheimer hein ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fb99

les vieux dossiers, mais qu'est-ce que ça te brise.

c'est pas gentil ça boozo   :Twisted Evil:  , les alzheimer ne font plus exprès ... []  :Arrow: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> M'enfin là je fais un emerge -e world comme préconisé, puis je m'achète un bouquin sur la gentoo pour apprendre tout ce qu'il faut avant de continuer à faire des conneries ! 

  La doc officielle et le wiki, c'est déjà pas mal pour commencer  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

Ah oui c'est vrai, j'avais oublié ça...  :Sad:  J'avoue que je me suis remis à gentoo depuis peu et que j'ai oublié pas mal de trucs  :Smile: 

M'enfin là je fais un emerge -e world comme préconisé, puis je m'achète un bouquin sur la gentoo pour apprendre tout ce qu'il faut avant de continuer à faire des conneries !  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

@fb99 : mais nan c'était affectueux ; j'l'aime bien le Naoli   :Smile: 

btw: je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir déjà vu un livre traitant de gentoo mais je vais creuser, pour ma culture ^^

----------

